# Campsites around Mossel / Neustadt Weinstrasse



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Can anyone help I am looking for a campsite with facilities i.e. swimming pool etc around the Neustadt area in Germany during August, does anyone have any experience of this area or any recomendations for campsites ? We stayed in this area last year at a Stellplatz whilst travelling down to the Alps but only had a night there due to our schedule, we are hoping this year to spend a bit more time around the Neustadt / Mossel area of Germany as we dont want to travel quite as far south this year.


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

What do you want campsites for? the Stelleplatz along the Mosel are fantastic, cheaper, better and a lot more atmosphere than campsites!!!


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

I'll second Old Womble - you couldn't wish for a better area to stay in with a motorhome. Use the local town pools if you want to swim - or swim in the river like the locals!


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for your thoughts, I feel the same but we are travelling with friends and they have not been to germany before and are therefore a little nervous of using only Stellplatz, but i think this may give them a little more confidence.


----------

